# This can NOT be normal pigeon behavior...



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, it all started August 30, 2009...Late afternoon we had "monsoon rains" a really bad storm...

Went to drive my grandmother home and in the middle of her street sat a pigeon...as I drove past I noticed it had a leg band...dropped gram off, spun back around, got out of the car walked up to the pigeon..She was just sitting there..looking around...lost...but not injured at all that I can see...Picked her up, and she drove on my lap on the way home...

GREAT! She has a legband...will be easy to find her owner...born 2009...so still a baby...found info online to the "Club Secretary" of her band ID...what a jerk he was...basically told me the bird was from Brooklyn NYC, (Im from Jersey)...but didnt give me any info on the owner...he basically told me "Keep the bird for a few days and let it go..it probably wont make it home cause its young, but dont worry just let it go".....after 2 weeks of trying to locate the owner on my own I gave up....I started to look for other living arrangements for the little guy, nobody was interested..everyone said just set it free...I could not do that..for some reason I just couldnt...

He lived in a cage outside in my yard for about 2 weeks..every night I would sit out there with her with my hands thru the cage and after a few days of me just talking to her and I was able to stroke her neck thru the cage...then it started to get chilly at nights...so she moved inside...temporary situation...so I thought...

From the day she came inside she showed no fear of anything...We have a beagle..yes a hunting dog, they immediately were fine with each other....This little bird then ended up with the name "Spirit"...

She would never sit on my hand with her feet, but yet I was able to cradle her in my hand for hours...then I started being able to get close enough to kiss her on the neck and she would just love it...

I worked with her very slowly..spending a lot of time talking to her...holding her...and doing different things while holding her so that she would be comfortable with everything....

I needed to clip her wings because the very first time she decided to "cruise" around the house she almost caused a huge diaster with Waterford Crystal...not good...also, the wing clipping has worked wonders in her "training".

She doesnt even want to fly..she does stand on the ground and flaps her wings but she does not even try to fly anywhere...she is a walker..she loves to run around the house...she is only in her cage during the day when I go to work, other than that she is out...She does not poop everywhere..its the strangest thing..she goes back to her cage to poop, then goes back to her wandering around the house...very rarely do I find poop on the floor...

Here is the best part...On New Years Eve I decided to change her name to "Cher Ami"...(Google it, you will understand why).....I said to her "Hey Cher Ami, thats your new name"...and just as I said those words everything changed...

She voiced her very first "Big Girl Coo"...she has been practicing since Aug 30th and all she would do is "quack"....I took it as she liked her new name...but that was just the beginning...

This bird snuggles with me now...she gets in the crook of my arm as I am laying in bed on my stomach and i just kiss her face, head, neck and she snuggles all up and closes her eyes...she sticks her beak in my mouth too...and she just loves to do this every night...she also acts like she is trying to feed, or get food from my hand...not sure if she is trying to feed me like she is my mother, or if she is trying to get me to feed her..cant figure it out...

The bond totally happened on New years eve..she comes when called...she does her snuggling every night, or day, or if it was up to her 24/7...she just loves it...She doesnt climb into this position on her own...i put her there and she stays...

She also never would perch on my hand..well, she does now, also since New Years eve...very strange...

This bird is a total snuggle bunny...I dont know what the heck I did to her but I created a loveable monster...

She also does a lot of cooing to me now whenever I speak to her...

Why do I have a feeling this is not normal "Lost homer" behavior? Are pigeons ever known to cuddle with someone that hasnt raised them since a baby? She was born in 2009, so she is kinda a baby..I found her in august so when in 2009 do you think she was hatched? Maybe april or may? 

Seriously, I think I may have one of the few pigeons that do what she does...and Im very very very much in love with her! (I think its a girl...I dont know why..but how can I tell????)


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

First of all thanks for taking care of Cher Ami 

Hand raised pigeons are often very friendly and adapt well with human friends. The pigeon might be also seeing you as mate 

I hope you have decided to keep the pigeon  Identifying the sex of pigeon is a little difficult, best way is to fix an appointment with another pigeon of known sex and then observe them. You can also give a try on the "mirror" technique, which is to keep a mirror in the cage and if the bird starts cooing and dancing to the mirror image it "might" be a cock 

Good luck and post some photos if possible


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope, it is normal for pigeon to become like that. They are bonding easy to humans and easy adopt human behaviour. People are mostly too ignorant to notice that pigeons make a great pet. You have unique bird in terms that she is bonded to you.
Dogs are pack animals and they will follow you as a leader of the pack.
Pigeons on the other side mate for life, once you are her mate, it is more personal.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes I am going to keep her..definitely...Im just as bonded to her as she is to me...I will try the mirror thing and see what she does...I read somewhere about touching a bone near her butt and if your finger fits between the 2 bones then its a girl...I dont know if that true or not...

Im still wondering if she was trying to feed my hand or be fed by my hand...

So you think its normal behavior to have a pigeon that I did not hand raise to love to snuggle with me? I have only had her for 4-1/2 months....

She is pretty vocal...whenever I say anything to her she will either coo back or make a sort of grunting noise..she has a few different sounds she makes...

I wish I knew when she was hatched...I didnt get anywhere with the info on her band...except a nasty man that didnt care about this bird...but it does say 2009...If I post her band number can anyone get any kind of info on her? I was told by the club secretary she was born in 2009 and from Brooklyn NY...that it...I'd like to know when we are gonna celebrate her first birth-egg! Gotta buy her a gift! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi RescueMe...

Yes, indeed, from what you posted, does sound like Cher Ami has chosen you for her mate. When she lays an egg, you will know for sure that she is a hen!  There are supposed to be ways to tell, but the egg is for sure! 

As far as a BD, I would consider her a Cancer (June 22-July23). She sounds like quite the "home" pigeon! AND, also based on her "quacking" before getting her adult voice. She does sound young.

Yes, putting her beak through your fingers or in your mouth, indicated she wanted you to feed her. I would be careful of letting her in your mouth, however, as we can have bacteria that is not good for pigeons. 

I found my Mr. Squeaks, a racing homing pigeon, as a squeaker (hence his name) and I felt he was a definite *male*! However, I sure wondered for awhile because he acted like he hated me! Then, again, he had such a badly broken wing, that half had to be amputated and he cannot fly. Once he healed, his whole attitude toward me changed - finally!

I've had him for 6 years and he rules me, my two cats and 3 other pigeons with an iron beak! He has _attitude_ to spare and is a true Scorpio pigeon!

All the BEST with Cher Ami and we will look forward to more stories of high adventure from your wonderful loveable pij!! You have a REAL WINNER!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks plus Dom/Gimie & WoeBeGone


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very strange that you predicted her birthday as around June 22nd....My beloved Siberian Husky was put down on JUNE 22nd at the age of 13-1/2 after a 4 year battle with diabetes, and I found the bird on Aug 30th...I have said from day one that my Crystal Blue sent the bird to me from the heavens...if her birthday is indeed the day my Crystal went to heaven, that would be confirmation she was a true gift from above....

WOW...Im crying...happy tears...thank you Mr. Squeeks..and Thank you CRYSTAL BLUE, my Baby Boo....And of course to my bird-child "Cher Ami"


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh mr Squeeks: She doesnt really put her beak IN my mouth, more like between my lips..which is my doing from kissing her and she now got used to it..LOL...but she does take the very tip of her beak and rests it in the corner of my mouth during cuddle moments...her favorite snuggling position is me laying on my belly, with her cradled in the crook of my arm, her head down with her beak resting on her chest and while her head is cuddled under my nose...very strange bird...I must say..if I would let her cuddle like that 24 hours a day, she would do it....and its only been 15 days that we have been cuddling like this, and I can only imagine its gonna get even more intense...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

And that is her in my pic...it was taken a couple weeks after owning her when I realized that she will sit in my hand...I worked kind of slow with her, and let her trust me on her own terms, which I think worked wonders...However, I am yet to find anything she is afraid of...no fear of anything....people, dogs, loud noises, i can even shake a plastic bag in her face, or clap in her face...nothing scares her..I tried it all to see just how fearless she is....

The only thing I found her "cautious" over was millet spray...she looked at it like it was an alien...she wont eat anything but seeds...

Oh, and she loves TV....I have created one feathered couch potato!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are more than welcome!

I am a firm believer that *nothing is impossible...only unknown!*

And I am sure that Crystal Blue, did indeed, send you a winged gift!

Hopefully, Cher Ami will always be a "cuddle pij!" Mr. Squeaks is quite the independent one and is more cuddlely when he's in "mate" mode rather than "daddy" mode. In daddy mode, he sits for hours in his basket on his wooden egg, protecting it from all comers...including me, at times! 

We do have members who have pigeons who are _definitely_ "mated" to their owners! The best word I know is "besotted!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, and does anyone understand why she comes back to her cage to poop? Isnt it odd that a pigeon is "toilet trained" somewhat? I'd say if she is wandering around for 4 hours, I MAY find one stray poop that beat her to the punch...I know pigeons poop A LOT, but how normal is it for a pigeon to stroll all the way back and into her cage to poop when she is 4 rooms away?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If she continues to do this...then you certainly have a TERRIFIC PIJ!!

I know that ALL members would wish their pijies would poop in one place and some have asked about training them to do that. While, not impossible, most likely, this is not the norm. If Mr. Squeaks does not have his diaper on, he poops when the urge suits him! AND, I get exercise doing my poop pick ups! 

Will be interesting to see how Cher Ami acts after she's older. But, for now, you have a very spoiled pigeon and I can tell you both are just delighted with each other!! Actually, Mr. Squeaks says that Cher Ami sure has YOU trained and he is snickering behind his beak!

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> So very strange that you predicted her birthday as around June 22nd....My beloved Siberian Husky was put down on JUNE 22nd at the age of 13-1/2 after a 4 year battle with diabetes, and I found the bird on Aug 30th...I have said from day one that my Crystal Blue sent the bird to me from the heavens...if her birthday is indeed the day my Crystal went to heaven, that would be confirmation she was a true gift from above....
> 
> WOW...Im crying...happy tears...thank you Mr. Squeeks..and Thank you CRYSTAL BLUE, my Baby Boo....And of course to my bird-child "Cher Ami"


Congratulations on your gift from Crystal Blue 
Alot of things can't be explained, but I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I had a similar experience shortly after I lost my beloved "Cinda". You can read it here -- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/i-think-it-was-fate-31161.html?highlight=cinda
It does help fill that empty "hole".


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is too funny and so cute. You have abest freind for life... just like my Pesto who now is 15 years old. I found her when she wsa very, very young in Colorado in a parking garage and all I can say is It has never been the same since. She does exactly the same thing your does. She loves to cuddle and when ever I am holding her in next to my neck as old as she is she still trys to feed from my mouth. I love Pigeons especially Pesto who is my favorite. I am so happy that you found and raised her as she found her place in this silly world with someone who will be her Mommy forever. Good Luck 

Cindy


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

rescueme9962,
Racing pigeons are like racing horses, their birthdays are january first no matter when they were hatched. Just wondering what are the letters on the band? I used to race homers in Jersey maybe I could help you.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Her band reads as follows...any help would be great..just for backround purposes and the owner isnt getting this baby back...he didnt care then, and shouldnt care now..anyhow her homing days are over...she is now safe for the rest of her life!

*1F 2009 VIOC 2953*


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wolverine, I was told by the club secretary that she came out of Brooklyn NY...Im in Garfield NJ which is over the bridge, literally 15 minutes away..and the club secretary told me that even if he contacted the owner he wouldnt be interested in paying the $7 to cross the bridge to retrieve the bird...when I offered to somehow get the bird TO him, the secretary said the owner may kill it because its no good to him if its so young and already got lost...said it would be a waste of money and space to house him...can you believe that crap? Just out of courtesy I would at least like to tell the owner exactly what happened and that I would love to keep her...I dont even know if the secretary was telling the truth about the owner not caring...for all I know the owner may be upset and just wants closure as to what happened to his bird...

After almost 5 months I simply cant part with her...maybe Im selfish...

I feel if the SECRETARY would have done his job and contacted the owner to see what he wanted to do I would have returned the bird without a doubt as I went nuts for 3 weeks trying to locate the owner...Am I stealing this bird now? What if the owner does want him back? Now that she is a total house pet would she be able to do flights again? 

I was also curious if she was to somehow get out, do you think she would come back to me or try to go to her original home? That is something I always wondered about....Id hope she would rather be with me...LOL


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You know what... This is your bird now and your personal little buddy. I would look at it as though it was obviously meant to be this way. No your not stealing the bird. You found it and gave it a good home. If you want to call the guy andset closer to yourself then do so. He will probably tell you to keep him anyways. Tell him you and the bird have gotten quit fond of each other and that you are very attached. I don't think he will say well I want my bird back. Good Luck with the little girl and you have a pet for life. By the way: You will see what totally awesome pet birds pigeons are and how sweet they are

Cindy


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

well im in love with your pigeon


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Wolverine, I was told by the club secretary that she came out of Brooklyn NY...Im in Garfield NJ which is over the bridge, literally 15 minutes away..and the club secretary told me that even if he contacted the owner he wouldnt be interested in paying the $7 to cross the bridge to retrieve the bird...when I offered to somehow get the bird TO him, the secretary said the owner may kill it because its no good to him if its so young and already got lost...said it would be a waste of money and space to house him...can you believe that crap? Just out of courtesy I would at least like to tell the owner exactly what happened and that I would love to keep her...I dont even know if the secretary was telling the truth about the owner not caring...for all I know the owner may be upset and just wants closure as to what happened to his bird...
> 
> After almost 5 months I simply cant part with her...maybe Im selfish...
> 
> ...


_You did all you could do_ to try and locate the owner. Just the time and energy you put into caring for this bird - I would say he's yours!
As far as that ##### secretary - I would complain to SOMEONE. ---
We have alot of racers on this forum that DO care about their birds, and wonder what happen to them when they don't return home. I'm pretty sure if the secretary of their clubs didn't relay to them about found birds - they'd be pretty p***ed off - I know I would be.
The owner would probably tell you to keep him, but that should be left up to the owner to decide - NOT the secretary.
How about some racers piping in to set this young ladies mind at ease


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you sooo much MSfreebird! I was shocked also that the secretary refused to call the owner...I wonder if the owner even noticed the bird missing...I know I would be upset even if I had a fleet of birds and one went missing...thats one little lost soul that could be huddled in a corner somewhere scared to death....My girl was simply standing in the middle of the street looking around all lost, tired, confused and hungry...it was also getting dark out...i cant even imagine how she would have felt when it turned dark and she would have been all alone and unprotected...

And the DO make wonderful pets...as im typing this I have to keep stopping because she keeps hopping from her cage onto my bed and she is messing with my computer mouse...LOL...she is quite mischevious....

She is starting to "play" too...she has some toys hanging in her cage and I put some curly ribbon bows in there last nite and she is having a ball with them...LOL

Yes, even though I have had her 5 months, I would still like to notify her owner she is safe and well loved...any info would be helpful...

I dont know how to look back, but back in sept I had other posts here about my struggle trying to locate her owner or a new home for her...I have the club secretary's name posted in those posts if you know how to look back and find the posts..I dont remember the jerks name, but yes, I think someone should be notified about his lack of help and concern....


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

awwwhh, i just read all of that and cher ami sounds amazing  also really love the name - very suitable! 

I actually just looked at your pictures on your profile and your bird is gorgeous. Incidentally - whilst having a nose, I noticed there was a link in the album discription for the thread with the other posts you just mentioned!  Hopefully this is the right one with that stupid secretarys name in... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-very-friendly-pigeon-with-band-39227.html

**Peter Viola - that's his name


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi RescueMe9962,

Congratulations on your baby! She sounds like such a sweetie! That is so amazing that you rescued her. It is always nice to hear stories like yours and to know that there are still people out there that are willing to help these little creatures soooo Thank you!

As far as the owner goes if you can get in contact with him great, but if not I would not worry. No one thinks that you are stealing her, you spent a long time and a lot of effort trying to get in contact with him/her. I am sure they would be happy to know that she has a new loving home.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

YES! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH GEORGINA! The dummy's name WAS Peter Viola...and he should NOT be a club secretary, as from what I have read the secretary is the person who issues the legbands and are supposed to reunite lost birds with their owners..so I thought...

This is my first experience with a pigeon pet, but Im gonna safely say it probably wont be my last...after having Cher Ami for only 5 months, I am HOOKED! She is simply AWESOME!

Still, all in all, I believe her original owner should know she is ok...He must have been pretty good with her when he had her cause she always had an awesome temperment and 100% fearless...Im thinking she may have been handled a lot by whoever hatched her...She definitely likes people, and came into this house with NO FEAR of my Beagle! I found that odd..she actually follows the beagle and is watching him use the doggie door with amazement...Im just hoping she doesnt figure out how to use the doggie door, but she would have to go thru 2 in order to get outside...

Im NOT letting this little bird get away...No how, no way!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww she sounds so awesome, i betcha she will figure out that door in no time so be careful! 
so glad you have found pigeon love, i have a girl i'm babysitting upstairs for the winter just like her, she a red feral 6-7 yrs old and an absolute snuggle bug, when you tell her how pretty she is she stands up tall hold her wings out and prances around, she's great and adorable


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok first saying the owner didn't care is a bit harsh. I am sure he knows the bird is missing but doesn't know what happened. Hawks, high wires and hunters take thier toll on racing homers. The club secretary is just being lazy and it isn't fair to you, the owner and most of all the bird. The owner should have been given the choice if he wanted the bird or not. Most probably he would not want the bird back, but just because the bird was not a good flyer does not mean it will not be a good breeder. Also most flyers, if asked, probably would have let you keep the bird anyway. Now with that being said, no you are not stealing the bird, you did try to find the owner. It is to bad I can't help with the band number, I do not remember those initials and it has been along time since I raced homers. Pigeons make great pets, this bird is yours now. enjoy.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Heres a good question...I have her wings clipped, one for HER safety because she crashed on her very first in home flight and I thought she would get hurt, and also because she almost killed a few very expensive waterford crystal..LOL

As you know its winter, and was pretty cold so she hasnt been outside since around sept. I have taken her outside while holding her just for a few minutes and she made absolutely no try at flying away..she sat just as calm on my hand outside as she does inside.

So my question is do you think I would be able to take her outside today for a few minutes and let her walk around in the yard while I follow her? We have a 6 foot fence, and her wings are clipped. Do you think it would be safe and good for her to go outside for a while? I have noticed she finds a patch on sunshine on the floor and she likes to bask in it..i think she wants sunlight...LOL

In the summer we eat dinner every sunday outside...I was hoping by the summer she would be able to hang outside with us...of course, as long as her wings are clipped. I did let her wings grow out twice already, and even with her flights she doesnt really fly in the house, just to get up on the back of a chair or something..or the one time I caught her sitting on the toilet seat...LOLOL...but she doesnt act like she cares either way that her wings are clipped...she will flap her wings sometimes and hop, but she even did that when she had her flights but didnt really want to go anywhere...LOL

Today its in the 50's and sunny...I would like to take her outside for about 10 minutes and let her run in the grass.....so peeps, I need your advice...should I or not?

Oh, I also do have a flightsuit for her with a leash...but i put the suit on her when I only had her a couple weeks and she freaked...she may be better with it now that she totally trusts me...If I can only remember where I put the flightsuit! LOL...I will have to look for it..


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

AND...if she was ever to get out and try to go home, which home do you think she would go to? Do you think she would try to find her original home or do you think she now thinks this is her home? While she was outside when I first got her I would take her around so she knew where she was...so she would recogize it...

So what happens to a rescued homer that may escape? Do they usually go back to their original home and do "pigeon things" or stay where they get spoiled, kissed, snuggled and kept safe?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

*To Rescue me 9962*

A very lucky pigeon and very glad that you have it and it will teach you a lot about birds and their way of life...bless C.Hert


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad I helped out with the link - I'm guessing you forgot you put it in the album huh?? LOL! 

I'm not really a pigeon expert - I aquired my fancy cross breeds entirely by accident - but I have a little advice that may or may not be useful...

I have a very tame pigeon named Catch. I handreared her and she thinks she's people. She's lived here her whole life and she lives in my shed and free flies with the rest of the flock (it took me many weeks to convince her other pigeons were fun!) BUT there are very few predators here, only the neighbours cats and they are very understanding and will not let them out if they see Catch is out too. Catch will go to my neighbours for a fuss if they are outside. She lets herself into open windows and sits on the beer pump in the bar nextdoor (it's a hotel!). She's even been known to sneak up behind the hotel's guests and cause them to fall in the swimming pool! 

I wonder if Cher Ami would try to do the same. Do you have a lot of neighbours? I only have one on each side, and a house down the bottom of the garden but for some reason the flock never goes over that way - we're quite rural. I'd be worried that Cher Ami would get into trouble with your neighbours, not all are as tollerant as mine. Maybe you could go round and knock on a few doors and just make them aware you have a pigeon and if she should find herself lost on their property, could they let you know. If you're outside with her all the time, I'd imagine she'd return to you if you called her. 

I wouldn't of thought she'd return to her original home if she did happen to fly off. If she was young when you found her, she may have only been out of her loft that once and obviously didn't know how to get back. If she didn't know then, she's unlikely to know now. She has more than likely spent the majority of her life in your care too so I'd be very surprised if she strays too far. If she was an older bird, I don't think you would be able to let her out. I'm not really an expert on this sort of thing though. My fancies don't have a great homing instinct and don't fly far at all. It just seems like common sense though that she would have forgotten by now. After all, people don't remember a lot of stuff from childhood! Lol!

I think, if I were you, I would work towards being able to take her outside slowly. Take her out with you with her wings clipped. Let her get used to your garden, maybe sit her carefully in a tree so she can get more of a birdeye look around and gradually, as her feathers grow back, she should start having a little fly about. But stay outside with her. If I didn't have such good neighbours, I'd never let Catch out of my sight. It's just too easy to loose a pigeon and it's really rather devastating.

I hope some other people can come and give you a bit of advice too, it's always good to get a few points of view.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to add - I got some plastic clip rings online and found a pigeon and poultry website that made stickers to fit the bands with my phone number printed on. Catch has one on each leg. I check them regulary to make sure they're still readable. 

Maybe you should look into getting something for Cher Ami before letting her out? At least then if she does fly away there's a good chance that someone will find her and find your number on her ring.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for your advice Georgina, however I never planned to let her free fly outside without me with her..I dont want her out of my sight..Her wings are clipped, I just wanted to take her outside to walk around...we have a 6 foot fence with slats around the entire area I was gonna bring her out..just wanted to give her a change of scenery...and real outside sunlight...


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a difficult question to answer. I am sure everyone will have an opinion. If the bird is clipped (both wings) then it can't fly away. You will have to remember to clip the new feathers as they are moulted. It is hard to tell if she would try to find her old home. It is what homers do. Racing pigeons that have been locked up for years as "prisioners" usually will try to find their old home if they get out. It sound like she is happy and most likely would stay but you never know what they are thinking once they are in the air. As for letting her walk around your yard,that should be ok as long as you are watching her. I use to take my pet parrots in the back yard until I noticed the hawks flying around You are in Jersey not to far from me so I would be careful taking her outside.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Having her outside for sunshine is great but I would be very uncomfortable have a "loose" pet bird, especially with clipped wings. Emergencies (cat, dog, hawk, etc.) happen suddenly and unexpectedly and the outcome for the bird can be deadly. I would recommend a harness so you could quickly reel her to safely. Obviously, never leave the bird unattended.

When we first got Archie, I used the harness to keep him safe while "we" weeded the flower beds. You can find Flight suits at some pet stores but they may not fit the pigeon's shape as well as those at PGWear - http://www.birdwearonline.net/. I highly recommend PGWear as the owner will work with you to assure the correct fit for your bird.

Glad you are enjoying this bird!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

here is a post where a lost homer came home after the young bird season and the owner did not kill it.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/had-one-come-home-today-from-youngbird-races-42363.html
that club secretary was way out of line.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Im glad you took her in. 
She might be a male because she coos alot. Most males are load and females rarely coo. I know this because i have 6 pigeons and neither of my females coo at all. Only when they're scared or when they're talk to they're mates. My first pigeon, Biveon, whom i love so much, turned out to be a boy. I thought he was a girl that is why i called him biveon.The professionals checked him and said he was a boy. I thought his name was beautiful, so we kept it. Males are also agressive and less shy (biveon likes to peck me alot and climbs on my arms and back).


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

She doesnt do all that much "cooing" as much as what sounds like groaning...she tends to really coo after her cuddle moments as soon as she hops back in her cage she will give a few deep bellied coos...

She does make a groaning type of noise whenever I speak to her...She has about 4 different sounds she makes..LOL...

She also learned something the other day...If I stare at her and bob my head she will do the same...and now If I tell her NO, she wont bob her head until I say BOB....its the funniest thing to watch...She is becomming quite a character...

As she is a young bird, I was told she is still trying to find her voice, so I am not sure her sex....from all I have read on descriptions and stuff, she sounds like a female...she has a small head, not a big round part like they describe the males as having...she does have quite a bit of green and purple irridenscence on her neck, I dont know if that matters...and she loves to cuddle...I mean REALLY cuddle and loves her head kissed...

I really dont think she is normal..LOL..not for a bird that I myself didnt hand raise...she has just become so incredible and a perfect little pet..she sure is entertaining..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

again she's sounds great, you have a great friend for a very long time.
if your really curious about the sex, you can have dna done, it's cheap 25 bucks for feather and 20 or so for blood.
i like doing the feather one better, you just pinch a little group of feathers from her chest and give a yank, it doesn't upset them as much as clipping a toenail too short for blood, in fact it doesn't seem to bother them for more than a second
go to this website
http://www.avianbiotech.com/


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ummmm...I DID handle giving my diabetic dog insulin needles 2 times a day for 4 years, however just the thought of ripping feathers out of my baby's belly simply isnt gonna happen...
She will never feel pain from my hands....a vet or something would have to do that, and I will not be in the same room...I dont want her to lose trust in me or fear me...Im still unable to find ANYTHING she is afraid of, and I like it that way...she feels safe and it shows...

I will wait to see if an egg appears...or not...LOL


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, she will forgive you, all mine did, even my amazon and that brat can hold a serious grudge, i promise it doesn't hurt them that bad


----------



## moonburst (Jan 18, 2010)

Like your story im a contractor i was lating tile in one of my houses when this pigeon flew in an landed on the floor beside me I pick it up and pu it out side and it flew back in again I put it out side and it flew in again so I took him home with me . Thats been 1 and a half years now. I name it pigie I thought it was a boy untill it laid a egg now I know it a girl. It does me the same way it takes its beak and kinda pecks between my fingers lik real fast. Now she just laid her second batch of two eggs she is setting on them right now Ifeel sorry for her she is so prod of them. But I know they want hatch got to find her a boy friend. She is spoiled she goes to work with me every day she rides on my head ansholder while I am driving. When I let her out of her cage I lay a papper towel on my leg and she does her business on it and hops on my sholder. She like me a whole lot when I go to another room she peck on the door untill I open it. I to think she came to me for a reason. Thing about switching her eggs with some bird egg wonder what would happen. PS She also has a band on her leg.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Awwww Moonburst! Sure looks like she found you! Im amazed how wonderful pets they make...they are cuddly and I find that odd for a pigeon...Ive only had mine just under 5 months and she acts like she has been with me forever...

I never thought a pigeon would pull my heart strings like she has...I am very glad she chose me to be her savior...All I keep thinking is what would have come of her if I didnt stop and pick her up....

But now she is safe and loved and that is all that matters! <3


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's so nice to hear stories like this 
I just wish more people knew how wonderful and loving pigeons really are.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

FYI I found this while playing on the web
http://www.cjccombine.com/lostpigeons/
Maybe this can help someone.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Wolverine! Cher-Ami wasnt on the list! ) Oh yeah, she learned a new trick...She bobs her head on command! If I bob my head, she will repeat, and also now when I say "Bob" she will bob her head on command....

I have her on video doing it...is there a way to post it here? She is just too darned adorable! Saturday will be 5 months I have her! What a pleasure it is! <3


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

RescueMe9962 said:


> I have her on video doing it...is there a way to post it here?


You'd need to upload it to Youtube or an alternative, then post link here. If Youtube, you can 'embed' it so a small viewer appears in your post. If Windows Moviemaker comes with your operating system, best to run video through that first to convert to WMV format and keep size down. 

John


----------

